# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Membership of TFSA is free!!

## Dave A

Membership of The Forum SA is *free!!!*

Always has been and always will be.  :Taz: 

Sorry - just had to get that off my chest  :Embarrassment:

----------


## twinscythe12332

any particular reason for needing to get it off your chest =P someone been expecting to pay?

----------


## IanF

Dave 
Can we buy you a beer then :Drunk:

----------


## garthu

Sounds fantastic! Thanks Dave.... really great... uhhh... what happened  :Confused: .

----------


## Dave A

> any particular reason for needing to get it off your chest?


It's frustration that society is so narrowly conditioned at times. I get this PM:



> Hi Dave
> 
> I think I have stumbled onto registering on this site accidently. What happenned was I Googled Labour Department South Africa and chose Compensation Commissioner - returns because I need to fill in a form which they must have by 30th March 2009. I honestly thought I was registering on line with the Labour Department/Workmens Commissioner. So please de-register me from this site and I do not expect to receive an account from you.


First of all, it wasn't an accident. I know exactly how painful it is to find the current Return of Earnings form - that's why I posted it here  - to make it easier for other people. But that's not what gets me.

It's the account bit. Where does that come from?
Is a free business website really that unusual?

----------


## twinscythe12332

I'd think most people would expect to pay for this kind of info. maybe a small addition of "THIS IS A FREE FORUM" to the registration page?

----------


## garthu

AHA - the lights come on for me!  :Smile:  Seriously though Dave i think it has become the norm for people to accept that NOTHING is for free, especially a great forum enviro like this..

----------


## Debbiedle

LOL!  Don't worry we know!  And we really LIKE the fact that we can abuse your knowledge like this :Clap:   I think it is tough for some to believe all this can be free and so well controlled.

----------


## 3x-a-d3-u5

LOL, well as much as I'd like to buy you the beer instead of paying registration fees, I think my pointless comments (with pictures) are a real gem to the community so i deserve my free account here  :Stick Out Tongue: 

In any case the information found on this forum is certainly worth a good deal to a lot of people. Thanks to the brains who contribute to the forum on a regular basis  :Smile: .

----------


## Dave A

> I think my pointless comments (with pictures) are a real gem to the community so i deserve my free account here


Exactly  :Rofl: 

Or maybe that should be *exactly*  :Thumbup: 

 :Big Grin: 

Thanks for getting it, everyone. And thanks for all the value you add to the site. The least I can do is not charge you for it  :Wink:

----------


## Chatmaster

OK, so let me get this straight! 

I am NOT GETTING PAID for all my time wasting empty comments and perception managed advice! I am shocked!!! Yeeeezzzz it must be worth at least a sip of Amarulla!  :Big Grin:

----------


## SilverNodashi

thanx for the free forum Dave  :Smile:

----------


## sgafc

> thanx for the free forum Dave


Also forgot to thank you properly Dave. 

At least us SME Business People have a "chamber" to voice our concerns with politics, the economy, banks and "Our Big Brother Business" colleagues. We can greatly benefit, intentionally(I hope)  :Wink:  and unintentionally from people /businesses interested in our services. For those with websites, you will notice web traffic starts picking up, like in my case, due to the signature link.(Any Problem with that Dave?). In return for that we share, give and ad value(MOST IMPORTANT) :Smile:  FOR FREE.

All the best

----------

